# Pets Dilema



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Well I have done some research into taking Freddie parrot abroad, it's a bit of a non starter - you need to apply for import licences and export licences he has to be out of the country for a month and in quarantine for 2 etc etc...

So this poses another question, what do you all do when you have exhausted family and friends to do you the odd pet sitting favour? We both gave up our jobs this summer and we are forever in the van or on a plane going somewhere. I have looked into parrot boarding and they want a shocking £10 per day - I found another web site that is a database of pets swaps, basically you put in your details - the pets you have and the pets you would look after and make arrangements that way - it's free (apart from 9.99 introduction fee - if they can introduce you). 

Would anybody be interested in a pet swap - I can look after a dog or bird or if your close by I can do chickens and water your garden if you like, in return for the same.......no strings!
How about setting up a Pet boarding scheme on MHF?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

That I think is a very good idea. How do you see it working

Regards Frank


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Hi Frank,

Here is a link to the service I have signed up to - however there doesnt seem to be anyone in my area. Most of the details are on this web site.

http://petsitterswap.com/Info.asp

We would need to set up a list of us who have pets and need them to be looked after, I suppose it could just be a database with contact details in it and things like what pet we have, what pets we could look after etc. It would need to be a free service and we would all benefit from avoiding the expensive boarding kennels/cattery/parroty!

Annie


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

<How about setting up a Pet boarding scheme on MHF?>

I second that it is an excelent idea.


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

*YES PLEASE*

Yes please how do we do that?
Annie


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*This sounds like an interesting initiative*

This sounds like an interesting initiative...

We shall watch it develop with interest.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We could perhaps use the members map?

I wouldn't mind looking after an unusual pet for a month if I wasn't planning anything (peak school holiday periods for example)

Doreen draws the line at anything with no legs or more than 4 though!


Regards frank


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Frank,

Excellent! What timing. I'll drop off Goff, our tame gorilla, as we pass your way en-route to Devon in a couple of hours. We'll only be 2 weeks, less if it's wet.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Good idea! Bryn our Pocket Alsation is easy to care for, just shove half a sheep thro' the bars every morning. :lol: 
Seriously, even though we love him to bits it would be nice now and then not to have our trips arranged round the dog's daily routine.


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Brilliant so what do we do to get it going - the post keeps moving further down the forums....


----------

